# Fallen Leaves...



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

On the morning of 10-4-10, I found Fallen Leaves dead, bloated and upside down with his gill membranes sticking out (clearly he had suffered...)

The tragics started when he lost his upper jaw, and shortly started acting letargic and pale. Then he got Dropesy (no pineconing) .....

You were a great fish Fallen Leaves (AND HE WAS ORANGE!!!) not to mention a great breeder too...

Good bye Fl, I really miss you... (I haven't had fish in a long ime, then got Ds and Fl, so this really brings back memories of Midnight and Harry and everyone...)

Fallen Leaves: 5-27-10 (was the day I resqued him from that evil store) - 10-4-10 (his death 

He's was about 3 years old...

Here are a few pic of him after a spawn (that's why hes all ripped up) in his glory moments...









Good bye Fl! I <3 u!!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

so so sorry...


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Awww sorry to hear about Falling Leaves. He still looked gorgeous after spawning.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks...


----------



## rileyup (Oct 21, 2010)

he was so beautiful RIP


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

awww. RIP FL and hes happy in the proper heated tank with endless food pellets and his favorite foods, and spawning with the most beautiful female he has ever seen. again RIP FL!!! we <3 ed you!!!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww.  But you gave him a great life. That's all that matters.  RIP, Fallen Leaves


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, im so happy to be with people who understand, like people at school are all like, oh, so sorry, and lots of them doen't even look at me.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry  He was a gorgeous boy. Lucky you rescued him from that awful store and gave him a good home!

And I understand about the school thing. Having the same problem myself a bit. >.> Hope everything gets better!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry about school! I've never really had that happen to me, I never let people push me around.  lol And I've always been lucky enough to have an awesome group of friends around me at all times. But I feel your pain, I feel terrible when that happens. I always try to reach out to other people who seem left out, but I don't think I'm too good at it. :/ Never made a friend that way, but oh well. Things'll get better, don't worry.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

again, thanks for ur support fellow betta lovers! unfortunatly, (as u can see in pics,) Ds shared the divided tank with him when Fl was starting to ridge up. Im afraid he got dropesy too, cause today i found his head really ridgy.

Autumn is a young plakat male who is seeking love, and for christmas i might get a female for him


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Ahhh! That would be cute! I love the name Autumn, almost named a female that.. but I chose Harper. She was too feisty.


----------

